# MMA Photography (from Minneapolis)



## SnapLocally (Jul 28, 2011)

Taken last Saturday night (7/23):


----------



## frisii (Jul 28, 2011)

Brutal! Interesting shots..good work!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jul 28, 2011)

wow lol


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 28, 2011)

Like your photos, hate the fight games. Men beating each others brains out??? People have gone to jail for dog and cock fights. I don't understand why this is allowed. IMO.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> Like your photos, hate the fight games. Men beating each others brains out??? People have gone to jail for dog and cock fights. I don't understand why this is allowed. IMO.



Thats animal cruelty, and yes, if I were to force two humans to fight, possibly to the death, I would also go to jail.


----------



## SnapLocally (Jul 28, 2011)

I understand your position. It's definitely not for everyone. I will however point out that unlike dog and cockfighting, these individuals have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 28, 2011)

brutally clean crisp shots. Amazingly good lighting.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 28, 2011)

wow, great shots really show how beat up they get.  And here I was expecting shots from the bleachers! 

How is the lighting at these events, what gear did you use to get such nice stopped motion with the throws?


----------



## SnapLocally (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.

SF, this was at the Target Center in Minneapolis, and the lighting was second to none. The majority of events I shoot are in significantly worse light.

I covered this event with a 7D and a Tamron 70-200. That said, each event is different and calls for different lenses, apertures, and ISO's.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 28, 2011)

I would like to comment but see no photos.  Can I see them in your sig link?


----------



## SnapLocally (Jul 28, 2011)

Strange, but there's a direct link: Combat Sports Photography


----------



## jake337 (Jul 29, 2011)

SnapLocally said:


> Strange, but there's a direct link: Combat Sports Photography



It must have been my work blocking the photos, they blocked the link too.  I can see them just fine at home!  Great set.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

Great set, and as stated, they are all nice and crisp, and well lit.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 29, 2011)

Excellent work.  Thanks for sharing.  There were a few stand outs (like the profile of the ref), but since they're not numbered...........


----------



## SnapLocally (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Omofo (Aug 1, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Keysersose (Aug 27, 2011)

Great pictures, what organisation was this, I love the one of Big John McCarthy. I have been thinking of trying to photograph some MMA shows in the Uk. How did you go about getting your foot in the door.


----------



## KAikens318 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love looking at your photos. They are brutal, beautifully timed, and expertly executed. Well done!!


----------



## fatDAD (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome, I take it you were just outside the ring?


----------

